# another newbie question..



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry for all the questions guys...just a newbie here at bass fishing...

i am using the stuff i got because budget is tight right now...buying new home...getting married...etc lol 

anyways i have a shimano lexica 100 plus baitcast on a 6'6 med/hvy bass pro pro tourney rod..and also a shimano callitso baitcast on a bass pro pro comp 5'6 med rod....

i know this stuff is not top quality/high dollar stuff...but is it ok stuff to do some small time bass fishing? 

also what line and lures are you guys using? may also do some speck fishing every now and then..i have had some luck with them over the years using a poppin cork and electric chickens....

any help and info is greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

yes that stuff is fine remember not long ago we all used cane poles. lures to use my favorite for any time of the year is the good old spinnerbait but a selection of plastic worms in assorted sizes and colors is a must have. Also a top water plug if you see or hear bass bustin the top of the water buzz baits are another top water i always carry on bass outings then a crank bait i carry a white one and some to match the forge of the area im fishing lastly some flipping jigs in several different colors(i like the ones with rattles attached)
and your pretty much ready to take on any condition you may be faced with bass fishing


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks a lot man! like i said i appreciate any info i can get...all i have ever fished for is catfish...bream..crappie...never been into bass much...

gonna try and get into it just for a change


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

X2
On the cane pole comment!
On the 6'6'' med/hvy, I would string it with 20# braid. I like the Power Pro Super Slick. The other I would string with 10-15# mono I like P-Line and Trilene XT. That should cover about 90% of all the fishing you'll do inshore included. 
As for baits I use.
Spinnerbaits- White, White/Chartreuse and Black. One ea. with double willow blades (I like one gold/one chrome blade). Also get one each witha single Colorado Blade.
Buzzbait same three colors as above.
Jig-n-Pigs in white, black and blk/blue.
An ASS LOAD of soft plastics...... but start off with some Trick Worms or other straight tail worm and some curl tail worms like Culprits or Power Worms.
Creature Baits like ZOOM Brush Hogs.
Lipless Crankbait- Rat-L-Trap or something like it.
That should keep ya busy, hopefully that helps.


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks man!! i gotta make a trip to bass pro and pick up some stuff


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Like they've said above those rods/reels should be fine. You can also use that equipment for speck fishing. I use all of my bass gear for speck and red fishing.

As far as tackle - all of the above mentioned are great. I prefer crankbait fishing so that's one thing I always have tied on. If I only had 2 rods, I would have a citrus shad crankbait on one and a texas rigged plastic rigged on the other. Right now the trick worms are doing better than most other types. I would also have a white or white/chartruse spinner bait and a topwater plug close by. Good luck!


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I used to have the shimano Callisto and it served me good for a long while but I eventually replaced it with a pflueger president I got on sale..I don't normally buy high dollar reels though but their a good thing to have:thumbup:


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I would go with an assortment of soft plastics, like trick worms and finesse worms cant go wrong with black or green pumpkin, and a few crankbaits that match the hatch of the forage fish, and maybe a few crawfish colored ones for the pre spawn feed. Always got to have a few spinnerbaits white and chartruese. As for line just have a flouro like P line around 10 to 12 pounds for the cranking, and maybe a good braid for the soft plastics. Dont get caught up in expensive rods and reels for now i caught a hundred of bass on a zebco 33 and 733 HAWG for years.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

dads caught tons of fish on those 7 dollar durango rods from walmart. got good reels on them though.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

*My input...*


You need to get some Zoom Ultra-Vibe worms. Get the color Candy Bug! Fish it Texas Rig until it warms up some. Also get Zoom June Bug Speed Craw and Texas Rig that. You will catch bass on that now. Especially on Escambia River. Whenever you wanna go get with me.


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

guys you are gonna laugh lol but all these rigs yall are talking about i am clueless on...can someone tell me what texas rig is? all i know is tie a weight and hook on and throw the cork out lol


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Texas just is just a hook and a weight. Most people prefer to use a bullet weight but really any weight that will do. Slip the weight on the line tie the hook on add bait of choice.:thumbsup: Let the weight slide free on the line.
http://www.bassfishingusa.com/Rigging/rigging1.html


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh lol my bad! Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Zoom's Baby brush hogs in watermelon red work on all the local rivers around here...and basically anywhere else for the matter. Bang-o-lure for topwater, and cant go wrong with bandit 200 series for a crankbait get a crawfish color and a natural shad/bream color and you should be able to boat a few.


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

I gotta make a trip soon..I'm writing all this stuff down


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

picked me up a cheap bass pro combo tonight...bought the mega cast combo for 49 bucks and also picked me up a tourney special reel for my tourney special rod i purchased the other day..gonna give em a shot this weekend..


----------

